# BTU Value of chicken manure?



## CurlyHfarm (Feb 1, 2007)

It is my constant battle to find a good use for everything Iâm wanting to know if anyone knows the BTU value of chicken manure? We are going to be getting 25 cornish in a month or so and thinking we will do about 100 or so next year Iâm trying to figure out what to do with the manure. My great idea was to build a stove to heat my shop that would be like a pellet stove, fill it up with bedding(sawdust/shavings) and manure and auger it into a fire box. One problem is the bedding I use is cedar which burns real hot and fast. So I was hoping that the manure would burn hot and long with no smell and with little ash. Please give me any info, ideas, or thoughts that you have about this. 

Thanks for the help


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Ummmm.... what was wrong with using it for fertilizer again?


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

i think someone is using this idea somewhere up wind of us right now. if your family can stand it (the smell) your neighbors 5 miles away will come calling! they built a machine that turns chicken bedding into oil, have seen the machine with my own eyes but have yet too see an ounce of oil from it ! best use for any manure is a fertilizer!


----------

